# UTB / Universal 640 DT



## Len 4ward

Does anyone know if this tractor is also a Long tractor under a different badge # ?


----------



## gasmith10

Len 4ward said:


> Does anyone know if this tractor is also a Long tractor under a different badge # ?


I believe it carried like characteristics of the Long 610. The Universal came with the option of having a cab. The Long 610 did not. There maybe some other small differences. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Len 4ward

gasmith10 said:


> I believe it carried like characteristics of the Long 610. The Universal came with the option of having a cab. The Long 610 did not. There maybe some other small differences.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Len 4ward

Thanks I was sort of thinking the same from looking at the tractor data site but I have no way of really knowing . That is unless I had a service manual to do some comparing any idea where I might get a hold of on on the cheap would really hate to but one and find out it's not right


----------



## gasmith10

Len 4ward said:


> Thanks I was sort of thinking the same from looking at the tractor data site but I have no way of really knowing . That is unless I had a service manual to do some comparing any idea where I might get a hold of on on the cheap would really hate to but one and find out it's not right


Len, the cheapest I've seen it, so far, is Yesterday's Tractors at $39.95. The link is http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/LOS560_11146.htm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedup

You might take a look at this.

https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf

Basically the difference between a 510 and 610 is a three cylinder vs. a four cylinder engine. The design and repair procedures should pretty much apply to both.


----------



## Len 4ward

Fedup said:


> You might take a look at this.
> 
> https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf
> 
> Basically the difference between a 510 and 610 is a three cylinder vs. a four cylinder engine. The design and repair procedures should pretty much apply to both.


I have this downloaded however it is similar but not good enough for what it is I'm trying to figure out that only has the 8-speed gearbox and tractor has the 12 speed but thanks and thanks for posting the manual


----------



## Len 4ward

gasmith10 said:


> Len, the cheapest I've seen it, so far, is Yesterday's Tractors at $39.95. The link is http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/LOS560_11146.htm
> 
> Sent from my





gasmith10 said:


> Len, the cheapest I've seen it, so far, is Yesterday's Tractors at $39.95. The link is http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/LOS560_11146.htm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------

